# Ritalin for Riddles



## shedpog329 (Jun 10, 2014)

Alright so we got kicked out of the trivia page for not being trivial enough
So I created a page specifically for riddles. 

Same rules as Trivia, But Riddle away:

Ill start with an easy one;



This ancient relic was a powerful tool still used all over the world today that allows people to see through walls.

What is it?


----------



## Schrody (Jun 10, 2014)

Um, you weren't kicked, it would be just nice if somebody posted a trivia question between riddles.  Anyway, nice thread!


----------



## Ariel (Jun 10, 2014)

Windows.


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 10, 2014)

ha ya, your go


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 10, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Um, you weren't kicked, it would be just nice if somebody posted a trivia question between riddles.  Anyway, nice thread!



anyone ever see the movie Nemesis Game?  First time I saw it I was scribbling riddles all over the my homework notes.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 10, 2014)

I am free for the taking
through all of your life,
though given but once at birth.
I am less than nothing in weight,
but will fell the strongest of you if held.


(I have a riddle app).


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 10, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> (I have a riddle app).




haha


and is it love?


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 10, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> I am free for the taking
> through all of your life,
> though given but once at birth.
> I am less than nothing in weight,
> ...



Is it breath? In my head that makes sense, anyway...


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 10, 2014)

"but will fell the strongest of you if held."

being overly romantic, to fall in love right?


----------



## Emz (Jun 10, 2014)

> Is it breath? In my head that makes sense, anyway...



me too Bruno, makes sense


----------



## Schrody (Jun 10, 2014)

shedpog329 said:


> anyone ever see the movie Nemesis Game?  First time I saw it I was scribbling riddles all over the my homework notes.



Never heard of it, but I love riddles, I'm just bad at resolving them.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 10, 2014)

Bruno got it with "Breath."


----------



## Emz (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow, what a boss


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 10, 2014)

Ah, good riddle; I wasn't sure.

Okay: What goes up a chimney 'down' that can't go down a chimney 'up.'


----------



## Emz (Jun 10, 2014)

Santa?


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 10, 2014)

No, it's not a person.


----------



## Emz (Jun 10, 2014)

Umbrella?


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 10, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Emz (Jun 10, 2014)

Oooo, that was good Bruno... Let me think of one...


----------



## Emz (Jun 10, 2014)

A man had twelve toothpicks in front of him. He took one away. Now he had nine in front of him. How is this possible?


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 10, 2014)

Did he take one set of three toothpicks away?


----------



## Emz (Jun 10, 2014)

Nope, but good gues


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 10, 2014)

Did he take one toothpick away from the pile of twelve and add it to the pile of eight he had behind him?


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jun 10, 2014)

You spell NINE with 11 toothpicks.

What do you put on a table, cut, but never eat?


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 10, 2014)

Elvenswordsman said:


> You spell NINE with 11 toothpicks.
> 
> What do you put on a table, cut, but never eat?



Oh, DUH. I'm an idiot. And I think I even heard that one before too.


----------



## Emz (Jun 10, 2014)

A deck of cards


----------



## Schrody (Jun 10, 2014)

Elvenswordsman said:


> You spell NINE with 11 toothpicks.
> 
> What do you put on a table, cut, but never eat?



A plate?


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jun 10, 2014)

Emz said:


> A deck of cards



That's the ticket.


----------



## Emz (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh, wow, sorry, i was gone too long... Let me see...


----------



## Emz (Jun 10, 2014)

What it is greater than god. more evil than the devil. poor people have it. rich people need it. if u keep eating it then you will die. (its not like it taste good) what is it?


----------



## Ariel (Jun 10, 2014)

Nothing.


----------



## Greimour (Jun 10, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> Nothing.



Ya, I would think so.


----------



## Blade (Jun 11, 2014)

What loses its head in the morning and gets it back at night?


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 11, 2014)

a pillow


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 11, 2014)

Blade said:


> What loses its head in the morning and gets it back at night?



Jackie Stallone? Oh, it's been answered. Ignore me...


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Blade (Jun 12, 2014)

shedpog329 said:


> a pillow



:sunny:

A thief enters a shop and threatens the clerk, forcing him to open the safe. The clerk says, "The code for the safe is different every day, and if you hurt me you'll never get the code". But the thief manages to guess the code on his own.

How did he do it?


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 19, 2014)

because its different

What goes up but never comes down?


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 19, 2014)

gas prices? inflationary expectations? condensation?


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 19, 2014)

There is a set that goes 1, 11, 21, 1211, 111221, 312211, 13112221... What number comes next?


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 19, 2014)

Let's see if I can remember this correctly...
You're camping and leave your tent with nothing but a compass, and head exactly south for one mile. After exactly one mile, you walk exactly west for another mile. Then, after exactly one mile, you head exactly north for another mile and you're back at your tent, where a bear is rummaging through your belongings. What color is the bear?


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 19, 2014)

wrong, wrong, wrong...just wrong....green.


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 19, 2014)

Nope. 

And age. Final answer.

- - - Updated - - -

No wait I take that back... sea levels?


----------



## Gyarachu (Jun 19, 2014)

It'd be white, right? Because you'd have to be camping spot on the north pole, and therefore it must be a polar bear.


----------



## Kyle R (Jun 19, 2014)

Grizzly said:


> There is a set that goes 1, 11, 21, 1211, 111221, 312211, 13112221... What number comes next?



It took me a while figure this one out. Usually I can see solutions to number problems right away (the side effect of growing up, embarrassingly, as a huge math geek). No pattern jumped out at me until I began saying it aloud—then the solution became obvious. :icon_cheesygrin:

It's a phonetic problem! Right? You're describing the previous number.

1 = "one one"

21 = "one two, one one"

... et cetera.

So.. 13112221 would be... "one one, one three, two ones, three twos, one one" or... 1113213211.

What do I win?  (Great puzzle, by the way! :encouragement


----------



## Gyarachu (Jun 19, 2014)

KyleColorado said:


> What do I win?



ALL the laudatory thoughts.


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 19, 2014)

Gyarachu said:


> It'd be white, right? Because you'd have to be camping spot on the north pole, and therefore it must be a polar bear.



Yep! encil: Have a pencil.


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 19, 2014)

KyleColorado said:


> What do I win?  (Great puzzle, by the way! :encouragement



Yay, you got it! Someone had to tell me to read it aloud before I could figure it out. 
Here. Have a pencil. encil:


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 19, 2014)

Not a riddle, but a code. What does it say?
Y is a vowel.

3 1N GS2 J21P HP3N HS1W6


----------



## WechtleinUns (Jun 20, 2014)

A Deck of Cards?

Ooh! We can do CODES?!

Ye shall rue the day... :twisted:


----------



## Ariel (Jun 21, 2014)

Since I never got an answer as to whether I was right (I was) and didn't get to post my riddle, here goes:

No sooner spoken than broken.


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 21, 2014)

silence?


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 21, 2014)

WechtleinUns said:


> Ooh! We can do CODES?!
> 
> Ye shall rue the day... :twisted:



Bring it! I'm looking forward to the challenge.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes, Grizzly.


----------

